# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Për vetminë...!

## Estella

Është më se e vërtetë se në shumë vende me kultura moderne potencohet më tepër idividualiteti në vend të grupit apo familjes.. Shumë të rinj jetojnë vetem, dhe shpesh për shkak të punës apo shkollës.
A ndiheni te vetem ju? (Vecanerisht studentet shqipetare ne vende te huaja)

Si e mposhtni vetmine?

----------


## Estella

Cudi asnje nuk ndihet vetem........dhe te gjithe ankohen ne te njejten kohe (mergimtaret)

----------


## Ema

Mua ndonjehere me pelqen vetmia sidomos kur jam e merzitur, pa kur jam e gezuar dua plot miq e shoke prane.

----------


## elda

Shpesh ndihemi kaq vetem ,kaq te veçuar prej kesaj bote .

----------


## BruNe EmBeL

Edhe une ka raste qe ndjehem shume e vetmuar, sado qe jam me familjen. Po per disa momente me pelqen te qendroj dhe vetem, vecantarisht ne dark. (Night Time)

----------


## ornament

Shihni nje shprehje te Kadarese qe e shpjegon me se miri kete gjendje:

"La solitude se guérit par la solitide" qe do te thote 

ndersa nje tjeter shkrimtar ka thene: "s'ka gje me te tmershme se vetmia dyshe (ne çift)" 
Prandaj goca mos u martoni, do te ndjeheni akoma me te vetmuara (pa shoqeri kuptohet), ose kur te martoheni beni patjeter kalamaj, kjo eshte zgjidhja. Prandaj emigrantet shtohen me shume nga vendasit.
Ose vetem si asket, blini nga nje qen, kjo eshte zgjidhja e nje pjese.
Ose, ose, rrini qose  :buzeqeshje:  ku di une secili te zgjedhe.

----------


## Estella

ka raste qe ndihem vetem edhe kur jam ne nje grumbull njerzish, biles aty ndihem me e vetme se cdohere tjeter.

me pelqen vetmia, shpesh here i hipi makines dhe e ngas me ore te tera naten, sidomos. Kethjelltesohem.

----------


## Mina

ME MIRE VETEM SESA I KEQSHOQERUAR!

----------


## ari32

Vetmia,secili nga ne ka provuar kete ndjenje,por me e keqja do te ishte qe te te behej zakon(ose te mesohesh me vetmin)

----------


## tim

gjeja me e mire do te ishte sikur te mesoheshe me vetmine 
atehere do te arrije kulmin e progresit tend.

----------


## ari32

atehere nese do te mesoheshe me vetmine miku im,do te filloje ti largoje qe te gjihte,perfshire dhe shoqerin.

----------


## gjithcka asgje

une e aplikoj vetmine shpesh shume shpesh tek vetja 
dhe atehere kur kam shume aktivitet
gjej perhere kohe vetem per veten time
me pelqen tek nxjerr shpirtin nga brenda dhe ta kam nder duar....

ndersa ne ditet me shi shpirti me del pa leje
 dhe une jam ne duart e tij tashme


po kjo puna e makines me habit 
pse te gjithe te njejten siptome paskemi ne...........


(na i nxoret ne shesh ne tere misteret...............iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii )

----------


## elda

Edhe une mundohem ta largoj merzine dhe vetmine prane kompiuterit.Vertet eshte nje mik i mrekullueshem sigurisht
ate te mrekullueshem e beni te gjithe ju.
Ju pershendes Elda.

----------


## Letersia 76

Vetmia shikuar ga aspekti seksual

Përmes televizionit, filmave dhe librave kulturat moderne, na bëjnë me dije se e vetmja lidhje që ka kuptim është ajo romantike apo seksuale. Athua sa është e vërtetë kjo, e cila aq shumë është ngulitur në ndërdijen e njeriut.
Prandaj nëse nuk e kemi një lidhje të tillë ne ndihemi të shmangur, apo përpiqemi të gjejmë kuptimin e jetës në lidhje të tilla, por shpesh pa sukses! Dhe ato lidhje janë private dhe të mbyllura, duke mos lënë hapësirë për miqësi tjera, dhe nëse një ditë përfundojnë (ndërprehen) ne s'kemi ku të drejtohemi, s'kemi miqësi të vërteta e të zakonshme

----------


## Estella

Njerzit kane nevoje te jene vetem. eshte teper e domosdoshme qe ti perkushtoni disa ore ne jave vetes. Do te pyesni pse? Sepse gjate asaj kohe ju jeni duke thurur plane dhe endera. N.q.s ju nuk shpenzoni kohe me veten eshte e veshtire te kesh endera dhe objektiva. Nuk e kuptoj si nje njeri mund ta beje kete kur ai/ajo eshte i shoqeruar me te tjeret.

----------


## Estella

Gjithashtu Liqeni me heq vetmine. Ulem aty  ne breg dhe shkruaj ose enderoj me sy hapur.  Mbasi e kam bere kete atehere ndihem sikur gjithe boten mund te pushtoja, biles fare lehte. Motivohem shume nga kjo.

----------


## BruNe EmBeL

..Dhe mua me pelqen te eci prane bregut te detit, ne oret e vona te darkes, Ose te ulem ne breg te detit te engledisem me rere, ose te ulem mbi ndonje shkemb dhe te shkruaj ne ditar. Ndoshta nuk eshte mire qe njeriu te ndjehet i vetmuar, por ka disa caste qe te pelqen vetmia, dhe te nevojitet. Sic tha dhe Estella, kur je vetem jane te vetmet momente qe ja kushton jetes tende personale. Ndonjehere dhe lotet e vetmise te duken te embel. Pasi kur je vetem, humbet nga realiteti dhe jeton ne endrra!

----------


## kacadhi

Perse njerezit mbyllen ne vetvete edhe duke pasur shoqeri?  :qenka:

----------


## {Princi}

Thone qe cdo semundje e ka nje ilac...
Ljoli i semundjes percakton edhe llojet e barnave
Vetmia eshte ilaci i zemres ...nje zemer e semur(dashuri miqesia familja shkolla shkaqe te smundjes zemres) ka nevoje te kurohet...kurat jane te ndryshme ..nje nga keto kura eshte edhe vetmia....
Personalisht jam person qe e adhuroj vetmine...ndihem shume mire me veten time kur me duket fjala shume e rende....

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

edhe un po them disa fjale per vetmine !

une kur jam ne vetmi bej keto pyetje vetes :

1) NGA VIJ UNE ?
2) KU JAM UNE ?
3) KU SHKOJ UNE?
4) KUSH JAME UNE ?
5) KUSH DUHET TE JEM UNE ?
6) SI DUHET TA BEJ ATE ?
7) CILAT JANE PASOJAT ?

dhe shume nenpyetje tjera ?

ndoshta jam i cmendur apo ??? hahahaa

----------

